# V-Cube or Rubik's?



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 14, 2017)

If you were forced to speedcube on either, which would you speedcube on? Rubik's, or V-Cube? You can leave your opinions in the replies


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 14, 2017)

Rubik's... duh! Their cubes are A-MA-ZING!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 14, 2017)

I guess V-cubes, because there big cubes are at least somewhat speedcubable.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 14, 2017)

Rubik's for 3x3, V-cube for everything else.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Oct 14, 2017)

currently due to this lawsuit thing I refuse to use rubik's


----------



## tx789 (Oct 14, 2017)

V cubes it would be like 2009-2011(or 2012 for 6x6 and 7x7) for big cube hardware.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Oct 14, 2017)

RSC anyone?


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 14, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> RSC anyone?


RSC Ftw.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

I would use this: https://www.rubiks.com/store/cubes/new-rubiks-speed-cube


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 15, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I would use this: https://www.rubiks.com/store/cubes/new-rubiks-speed-cube



Same


----------



## cubing master (Oct 15, 2017)

Rubiks is good for 3x3, but everything else they make SUCKS. they don't even make a 6x6 or 7x7. At least V-cube makes them, and you can modify them to make them somewhat speedcubeable.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 15, 2017)

cubing master said:


> Rubiks is good for 3x3, but everything else they make SUCKS. they don't even make a 6x6 or 7x7. At least V-cube makes them, and you can modify them to make them somewhat speedcubeable.


Their 4x4 and 5x5 cubes are horrible and locky.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 18, 2017)

Is rubiks gan allowed??


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 18, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Is rubiks gan allowed??


Last time I checked... it was a Rubik's brand.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 18, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Rubik's... duh! Their cubes are A-MA-ZING!


Why do you love Rubik's so much?


----------

